# How many have u met?????????????



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Just wondering how many oif any m/f members you have met. I have met 2, Sid.T on the docks at Dover last year, and Russ aka Rapide561, who i met today for the second time as i purchased an item off him, what a nice pleasant guy he is. So let me know if you have met any.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

nope none maybee they hide from me jeffro


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Met*

Met about 40, inc the Famous Sidt & His Lovely Wife Shirley.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I met Peter the humbertraveller
Mike
and a couple of the others. Sorry I cannot remember youe names.

There are a few that i would like to meet as we seem on the same wavelenght.
And the ladies that i enjoy winding up now and again.
Oh and lovelly Mavis.


Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*meet*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I met Peter the humbertraveller
> Mike
> and a couple of the others. Sorry I cannot remember youe names.
> 
> ...


"There are a few that i would like to meet as we seem on the same wavelenght"

Oh Dear! best not, we may end up starting a Revolution!

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Meets*

frenchfancy

Where it states

"Thanked x Times" and
"Campsites"

Near your avatar, it used to say Events or meetings attended. Has been removed for some reason!?.

Still waiting to meet somone who lives in Southern France, young, Female, Blonde 36-26-36, healthy Swiss bank account, Villa with sea Views, Buggatti Veyron in the garage, hideout in Monaco..... 8)

Oh and add, no command of English Language!

TM


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I have met lots of people, Greenasthegrass, Cagreg, Polo, Hezbez Gerryd, Clubman, Sallytrafic, Fairportgoer, Sharnor, Aultymer, Johnc and Losziben without exception they have all been lovely. I would love to meet many more as well, am hopeful of a wee Scottish meet soon so can meet some more.
OOooooh hope I haven't missed anyone out


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

i have met loads of MHF members,all nice people but very different in the flesh.
the lovely mavis and her husband ray.
lady j and husband john.
gaspode and wife jenny.
pepe(mick&val)
even our leader dave(nuke)
bauldy(chris & brenda)
the list goes on but i would be here all night.


chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Members*

Hi

I think about 100 or so, whether at meets, the NEC or a buying/selling situation etc.

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Ignoring Rallies and meets the following:
JockandRita, Cagreg (Catherine and Greg), TinaGlenn, carolgavin, Humber Traveller (Peter and Chris) Auldtymer (Alan and ---- ) Geraldandannie, Little Nell (Debbie and Matt), Hampshireman (Derek and Carol?)


If you include meets and rallies well I reckon around a hundred including nearly all the moderators and camp staff, and many such as Gaspod, Clianthus, Lady J, Artona, HippyPair, more than once. Of course we have met Ray and Mavis (locovan) and Russell but to mention any more would single out those I can't bring to mind so I'll stop there.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Well being the Rally secretary I have probably met more than most, that doesn't include LadyJ (Jacquie) by the way, I think she's met everybody and can even remember their names :wink: :wink: 

We have over 500 members in the MHF Rally Group so I've probably met about half of them, but I'm useless at remembering names, I recognise them but can't put a name to them   

I can honestly say I've never met a horrible one, some a little different   but mostly very nice people.

I always look forward to meeting new members at the rallies, so keep putting your names on the lists and get to know a few more of the folks you talk to everyday on here!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

100s lol what with being at shows on MHF stand, rallies etc and I am terrible with names (comes from being ex RN and everyone wore name badges !!)
lol


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, considering that I live in a foreign country, I have done well, with a good sweep of nationalities.

I met Frank (Sallytrafic) and Doreen, the dotes, they are the English brigade. Carol and Gavin (Carolgavin) my Scotterish soul mate, and Nora+Neil my lovely Irish friends. 

Ca

OOOPs, Just remembered that I met Aido in a car park at Derrynane Co Kerry. We spoke through the window for about three minutes before he ran back to his van and drove away. See, I might be scary!!

Ca


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I always put logo in front and rear windows on hols.
Never seen one in another van though.

Dave p


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Where do you get the logo/sticky pennant? brens


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

brens said:


> Where do you get the logo/sticky pennant? brens


Logo stickers and other branded MHF items are always available from rally staff at most rallies/meets. Alternatively send a PM to Clianthus or LadyJ.


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I always put logo in front and rear windows on hols.
> Never seen one in another van though.
> 
> Dave p


Just had mine delivered today!! gonna stick it in my back window tomorrow!!

You get the pennant stickers from outdoor bits


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we've met people all over the place - considering most people don't have stickers, it's a matter of asking the question - or standing next to our own sticker & saying are you one as well? :roll: 8) 

We met Nuke & Julie when they were doing their Euro trip - on the Brittany coast; last year we met fellow mod Autostratus on the dockside at Calais completely by accident - we joined the queue, and I thought I recognise that pennant! We met TrevorF at Beaune campsite - we both had stickers!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

brens said:


> Where do you get the logo/sticky pennant? brens


mostly available at rallies - nuke has problem getting hold of suitable stickers at a sensible price.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Outside of rallies and meets we have met: Snelly (Shane & Sally), Artona (Stuart & Shona), SallyTrafic (Frank & Doreen), Nuke, JockandRita , RogerandSandra, AndroidGB (Andrew & Yvonne), HumberTraveller (Peter & Chris), Uncle Norm (Norman & Sandra), LeoK (Leo & Penny), G2EWS (Chris & Claire), that I can remember.

At Rallies and meets we have met far too many to mention, and because of my lousy memory for names and dread of upsetting someone, I won't even try to name them all. Just suffice it to say they were all great people, (some are possibly insane......Why else submit vans and selves to sub zero temperatures, and/or fields of mud just to get together and have a good time??? ) but all great :lol: 

Looking forward to meeting many more

Tina


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Living in Spain I never meet anyone,I may have seen some on the road but who knows ???
But I have met Solentviews while staying near Gosport.
And met raynipper when I visited his stopover.
and eddievanbitz when having a alarm fitted
thats over a period of 4 years


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*MHF Aquaintances*

I am pleased to say we have met Dozens but then if you go to the odd Meet or Rally you expect to.
We have met funny, peculiar, delightfull, cranky, pretty and handsome but from what I can recall no one unpleasant or unwelcoming. A good place to be when the fanct takes you 
A MHF gathering.

Thanks to all those we have met.
Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Like others, we have met "hunners and thoosans", especially at meets or rallies. :lol: 

Our very first meet was at Ferry Meadows CC site at P/boro, where we met KandS, Scotjimland, and Concorde, none of whom are MHF'ers any more, (but are still around, wink wink). 
We also met DABurleigh, and Sersol, who are very much MHF'ers.

Frequent meet ups have been with Sallytrafic, Artona, Snelly, SidT, TinaGlenn, LeoK, UncleNorm, Carper, (as well as many others), and last but, but by no means least, our dear departed Humber-Traveller.

The furthest away "meet up" with a fellow MHF'er was with SidT, (Sid & Shirley), at the Dusseldorf Messe. 

I am terrible with my memory too, and often find myself in the embarrassing position of being recognised and greeted, by people whose names I have forgotten.  
Sometimes I struggle to even remember where we met, as we are members of so many groups, and been to so many places.  

Out of all the MHF'ers we have met, only one was a right pain, (not listed here), but then, they might say the same about us. :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Jock.


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, Never met another member we were away for 91 last year France, Belgium, Holland and Scotland, we have a MF pennant back and front windows see you this year.
Lafree


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

We met Doug285 when he bought our Duetto just over a year ago. Also met Castaway, Sandy and Graham (sand & gravel) whilst in Spain last May, saw their sticker so knocked on door and accosted them, had a good old natter and plenty of laughs.

Would love to meet Greenie (think she lives just down the road), CaGreg and Carolgavin - to see if they live up/down to my fantasies  .
Also would be good to bump into some of my fellow mountain bikers that I've exchanged posts with a few times. We must try and attend a rally this year....


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Would love to meet Greenie (think she lives just down the road), CaGreg and Carolgavin - to see if they live up/down to my fantasies"

Trust me; they do!

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Can't believe how many we have met - in fact would like to say a big thank you to this website for most of our motorhoming friends!

Must be in the hundreds now. Carol and Gavin were the first - it was a bit daunting cos thought she might be odd and how would we get rid then but love at first sight! obviously with Carol as well! :lol: 

Russell and I were separated at birth as we went to same school albeit it not at same time - talk more to him than my husband!!!

DABS would love to meet one day but am afraid the green lycra might just make me worried!

Tubby - feel free to call in anytime passing big red neenar in drive in Kippax - hard to miss - even the pigeons hit it on a regular basis.

Best of all are all the meets we attend either on here or other sites as most are on here anyway.


Aw am filling up ....

Greenie :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"daunting cos thought she might be odd"
Birds of a feather ....

You're safe with the lime green; Carol blew it up.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

clianthus said:


> I can honestly say I've never met a horrible one,


And after all the effort I put in too..
:roll: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess it's all down to location. When in the American RV Club I must have met almost all the then membership of 900.

But only four so far on mhf.

Bognormike at his home.
Hogan passing here en route to Spain.
Codfinger at Le-Mans.
Another newish tag in the Brugges air.

Ray.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

We met up today again with CaptMike, (Mike & Rose), and had lunch with them

They are over here from Spain for a few weeks.

Jock.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

We have met CaGreg xxx

Aido who we have met often.

Joep I thinking we met in Knock Co Mayo.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

We met quite a few at Lincoln show last year when camped with MHF can't remember many names but all very friendly..we were "crazyhead" then. Tude helped us with some sites in Belgium afterwards,I remember,then we met Zude 2 days ago on a camperstop in Spain. We are on a rally in Alcossebre at mo so will look out for stickers :!: We have 1 in the front so if anybody near come knockin   
Margaret


----------

